# New site



## CTFish guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, My freind made a new Fish forum and we were just trying to spread the word, just tell them CTFish sent ya :wink:  here's the link http://fishyaddictsrus.proboards21.com/index.cgi


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

You may wanna put a warning label on that site, the colors are killing my eyes ...  Good luck though.


----------



## CTFish guy (Mar 13, 2005)

LOL, I told the Other Admin But SHE doesnt want to change it :roll:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, I like the colors.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

awesome! thank you for sharing


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

i like the colors too!


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

That may be because each of my eyes is older then the two of you! :lol:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

thatsfishy @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> That may be because each of my eyes is older then the two of you! :lol:


Na just you


----------



## CTFish guy (Mar 13, 2005)

I believe you all like it because I am now An Administrator there and I changed the Colors, thatsfishy you may wanna check it out now :wink: It less Wacky colors and more relaxing, kinda


----------

